# Tire deflaters



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I did a little online search of tire deflaters .... very interesting ......
http://www.parksoffroad.com/prodreview/deflatortest/deflatormain.htm


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, that's a good site. It's one of the places I got my information before I purchased mine this spring.

I ended up with Oasis Trailhead deflators and they work just fine once you get them set up at the correct pressure.

Couple of random thoughts... 

Oasis says you can put them on and just drive off. I wouldn't do that because once they shut off at the set pressure, they still leak a little. Not a big deal, but if you leave them on, your tire will go flat eventually.

Setting them to your desired pressure is a time consuming process. If you do it on a truck tire, it'll take all day. Do the initial set with a small tire like a bike tire. Then fine tune them on a truck tire. Lots faster.
.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with everything BubbaBlue has said!

I bought the exact same ones he has and experienced the same exact results!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

The beauty of the Oasis is that they are pretty darn fast. I was "old school" with the key to the valve stem (which takes me 6 minutes flat to deflate all 4 tires from 35 to 18), but after watching Sand Crab's set in action, I'm a convert. You basically put the them on one by one, and by the time you've put the 4th one on, the first is done deflating so you can pull it off. Two passes around the truck, and it's done.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*4 tire in under 2 minutes?*



AtlantaKing said:


> The beauty of the Oasis is that they are pretty darn fast. I was "old school" with the key to the valve stem (which takes me 6 minutes flat to deflate all 4 tires from 35 to 18), but after watching Sand Crab's set in action, I'm a convert. You basically put the them on one by one, and by the time you've put the 4th one on, the first is done deflating so you can pull it off. Two passes around the truck, and it's done.


AK,

They are sweet aren't they? I set mine using a trailer tire - takes so much less to calibrate them using a small tire vice larger tire like BB advises..

Sandcrab


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been looking at the Oasis. I still use those cheap plastic valve extensions with the the center white piece pushed down and a small nail pushed through from the side to hold down the white piece. Once you screw it on it the air comes out and they only cost around two bucks. But, I have to keep checking the pressure.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

sandcrab or bubbablue,

which ones did you guys end up getting...do you think one should get the one for 5-20psi or 15-40psi...i think around here 15psi is about what you want...so technically i guess either would work...but just wondering?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*me too*

either would work ..........


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I got the 14-40 PSI ones..*



fish-on said:


> sandcrab or bubbablue,
> 
> which ones did you guys end up getting...do you think one should get the one for 5-20psi or 15-40psi...i think around here 15psi is about what you want...so technically i guess either would work...but just wondering?


I fugured that since my truck is rated for 18 PSI (Silverado), the lowest I would go would be 15...

I don't believe in waisting too much time doodling with the tires - I want to hit the beach and fish! 

Sandcrab


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I ended up with the 5-20's and they worked fine with my Crapyear's running 18psi.

After I upgraded to BFG TA/KOs, I talked to BFG to get the recommended sand pressure on my XJ. It was 25psi.  

I thought I was screwed with the 5-20 Oasis, but I could tweak them to 22psi. Works good.

I recommend you get the 15-40's in case you get a tire like mine that's supposed to run at a higher pressure. I bet the 15-40's would tweak down to 13 or so if you need to go that low.

Also, before anyone tells me that I'm running the BFGs at too high a pressure, there is a reason. Those tires have a bead protector that can peel back when you drop below 20 or so. Sand can then get in there and when you air back up, you can pop your bead. They are also designed to run at a higher pressure on the sand.

I experimented on the sand comparing ruts made by them at 25 and 18psi. No difference in the depth or width of the ruts. I've also done the "Railroader", leaving them at 35psi and they work just fine then too... but I drop them to 22, just in case. 

If you're like me, once you get to the air down area, you're anxious to get out there on the sand, those deflators are wonderful. 2-3 minutes and you are out there. 
.


----------

